# I little treat for myself



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

7'6" Phenix K2 Blank 6-16lb. Micro Guides w/ Acid Wrap. I made custom acrylic winding checks, trim piece, and butt cap.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice work, adding the acrylic!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Outstanding wish I could make a rod half that nice


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow. Plus a scales wrap. One nice looking rod.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## MAGAGRO (May 16, 2012)

looks nice....


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the words guys. I am debating doing a set of matching knobs for the reel. If I do I will share a picture. Thanks again.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice work! That acrylic work looks fantastic.


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful work, wanting the new lathe more and more everyday.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice! Really like the colors!


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rod needed*

Do you sell custom rods I will buy one


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Nice rod and beautiful work !!!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice "custom rod" nice work with the acrylic.


----------

